# anyone noticed dry skin as a clomid side effect?



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Girls

I know we all have different side effects from the   pills.....but have noticed that my skin is very dry and was quite flakey over the weekend...just wondered if it was the weather or something or a side effect of clomid?

Sarah


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sarah

I have really dry skin since taking clomid. I swear by L'occitane shear butter it works a treat. Also when I was having dd that was one of the first signs!!!

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

ooo Sal please don't get me even more    still have terrible af cramps but af no where to be seen - doing my head in....

Glad its not just me with flakey skin!


----------



## KristyG27 (Dec 9, 2005)

I just started clomid and my face is soooo dry. Not sure if its that or the weather.  I put my Estee Lauder cream on it and that doesn't seem to be working. I'm looking for something really strong.

kristy


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Sarah,
Yes now you come to talk of it...i noticed dry skin on my chin and thought it was down to the weather but it may be down to clomid. AAAHHH Just another lovely side effect..as if there weren't enough already!!!

Gossips


----------



## Cath68 (May 29, 2005)

Hi all;
So glad that someone has mentioned dry skin - feel like i'm turning into a lizard! 
I asked the doc at my consulation last week and he said that he there was no connection between Clomid or PCOS and dry skin. I just know that the skin on my legs has become soooo dry since taking the  pills.

Catherine x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Did a search and glad its not just me - blimey my facial skin especially is sooooooooo dry, never been like this before and only since first cycle of clomid!


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

YES,
My skin has been terrible used to have quite oily skin and just needed to apply face cream etc evry day or so.Since clomid have bought heavy creams and feel my face is cracking up after a few hrs of applying it.
Have been drinking galleons of water and not making that much difference.

Love Candle


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

My nose and chin are the worst - dry skin flakes - I keep exfolicating but doesn't make any difference!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

My forehead is the worst, mine hasn't stopped yet


----------



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

Hi There,
The fertility nurse told me that the clomid and fertility drugs in general, can reek havoc with your skin-I suffer from psoriasis and it was the worst its ever been whilst taking clomid.Cant say for sure though if it causes dry skin??
Vickilouxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Girls

wow, I cant believe all you girls are suffering so bad with dry skin, my problem is the opposite!  When I start taking the clomid my skin seems even more oily and than usual and I get loads of spots all over my face, jawline and even my upper chest, shoulders and back!  eeewwww gross I know!!  

While I was off the Clomid since October I noticed that my spots still came but were less than usual and not on my back/chest area.  WHen I was on WWs last year (but not on clomid) my cycle related acne all but disappeared.  It will be interesting to find out if the diet can combat the Clomid spots when I restart the meds tomorrow.

The things we women have to put ourselves through eh?  

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Witchie....I had dry skin and acne!   I am sooo lucky    Dreading going back on it.....but like you say the things we will do for a baby


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

Im the same with spots on my back and chest constantly want to scratch the living daylights out of my back, last week i did just that and had blood all over my hands, this week ive had 2 nosebleeds contantly feel as if i can hardly breath through my nose it is that blocked up it is never like that


----------



## FoxyDebs (Feb 7, 2005)

I have come out in spots over my back and chest and constantly wanting to scratch them and my arms have become itchy and the skin is all flaky and dry, find avons skin so soft body lotion seems to be stopping them itching as much


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

I've been spotty just before my period but I have dermatitis.  I've found that taking flaxseed oil has really helped and I use dermalogica's barrier repair on my face - it is amazing stuff - contains no water apparently


----------

